# Interesting Gardener picture



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Our Robinia tree had 3 flowers yesterday, today only 2, but Rabinia´s bloom early June.
Hans never bought me flowers in the 42 years we were together, but he would often pick me a bunch of wild flowers or leaf buds in spring.
Do you think these blooms have something to do with him? :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Robinia has wicked spikes Jan like Hawthorne. But the flowers were lovely for a short time.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Robinia has wicked spikes Jan like Hawthorne. But the flowers were lovely for a short time.
> 
> Ray.


 You don´t have to tell me about the spikes, we have always checked around the trees after wind in case twigs have blown down, wouldn't be nice for the dogs to tread on.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They have a knack or puncturing the mower tyres. I had to fill two tyres with the foam sealer in the end.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The truth is Jan

Only you can know the answer to your question 

Somethings have no answer

But if you looking at that flower think it has a connection to Hans and you

Who can prove differently ?

The world turns but many mystery’s remain unknown 

And some of the simplest are the most profound 

But I’m crying now, of course I cannot share your loss

But for what ever reason I’m hurting with you 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Along with the 3 noticed last Week today we noticed 2 more, Could it be he has sent them as a thank you to my visitor and his dog :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's a lovely thought.

How are you doing Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> That's a lovely thought.
> 
> How are you doing Jan?


I'm sorry Jean I did it again, answered and forgot to submit reply :frown2:
I have updated on _*"It´s hard to believe"
*_


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I saw that Jan - no worries.


----------

